# winchester model 70 vs browning xbolt?



## bear claw

I'm looking to buy a new deer rifle I looking at the winchester model 70 and the browning xbolt I have found both for the same price of 729.00 what I want is wood stock with blued barrel I have been reading up on both rifles I'm kinds leaning toward the winchester but wanted some opions of some of you guys that may own or have owned either thanks in advance guys


----------



## shadow2

I am a huge fan of the model 70.  It is a classic.


----------



## sparta391

I really like my 270 xbolt. It is the first rifle I bought myself and can reach out and touch em with a good rest. I've killed 8 deer with mine, but like shadow said its not a classic gun with the retro styling and box mag. Though a little nontraditional, it has served its purpose well.


----------



## bear claw

I meant to put in the post I'm going with the 7mm-08 from what I hear its a jamb up round for the old whitetail


----------



## walkinboss01

You will love the new model 70. It looks awesome, it has the pre 64 action, the trigger is fantastic, and it's a tack driver. I love mine.


----------



## bear claw

The only thing I don't really like about the winchester is the magazine


----------



## mtr3333

papabear321 said:


> I'm looking to buy a new deer rifle I looking at the winchester model 70 and the browning xbolt I have found both for the same price of 729.00 what I want is wood stock with blued barrel I have been reading up on both rifles I'm kinds leaning toward the winchester but wanted some opions of some of you guys that may own or have owned either thanks in advance guys



I have Winchesters. They are very good.

My son is 3 for 3 with his.This is one of his 3 bucks taken with 3 shots using his Winchester.


----------



## bear claw

Good lookin deer there mtr what caliber he shootin?


----------



## mtr3333

papabear321 said:


> Good lookin deer there mtr what caliber he shootin?



.243 100gr power points. I actually prefer his to my 270 WSM. They are both very accurate and reliable.


----------



## lonewolf247

You have it narrowed down to two good choices.  Don't think you can go wrong either way.  I would go shopping and put both in your hands, and see which one feels best.


----------



## wlkingstalking

big fan of the model 70, not so much 7m-08. Iv'e got a pre 64  in 243that i wouldnt trade for anything. 7m-08 ammuntion is hard to find and expensive.


----------



## cmtemple

Love my model 70 I have it in .270 great shooting gun


----------



## kmartin112888

Model 70 for me. I had a browning medallion a bolt and didn't like it. It was very finicky on what type loads I could shoot out of it. Never have any problems out of my model 70's that I've owned over the years.


----------



## golffreak

I've never owned a Model 70, but am very pleased with my X-Bolt.


----------



## BuckHunter31

They are both excellent rifles and as far as the selected caliber... you can't beat the 7mm-08 for whitetail. It is such a versatile round. If I had to pick one rifle over the other, I personally would go with the Winchester. It is tried and true and American made. I actually don't care for the safety lever (I prefer RUGER  ) it has never felt as tight and snug as I like them to be. But none the less it is a fantastic rifle. Very accurate and reliable.

On the other hand, MY 7mm-08 is in a Browning A-bolt and honestly, it is one of my favorite setups. Everything about it feels right. Topped with a new Redfield Revolution scope, it is bambi's worst nightmare. Like others have said before, put your hands on both... shoulder each with your eyes closed and go with what FEELS right, not what looks right. I've learned that the hard way  Good luck with your find.


----------



## doates

Model 70 I have 2.  A .270 and a .270 wsm. great rifles. The .270 was my fathers and is still the best shooting rifle I own.


----------



## Brandon Abolt

That model 70 is hard to beat.. I am a Browning a-bolt fan myself but wouldn't mind having either one..


----------



## Chris Kalinski

lonewolf247 said:


> you have it narrowed down to two good choices.  Don't think you can go wrong either way.  I would go shopping and put both in your hands, and see which one feels best.



  this


----------



## yellowhammer73

winchester all the way plus the x-bolt is made in japan now. have 2 winchesters one in .300wsm and one in 30-06. love both guns


----------



## plotthound

I have a x-bolt and a a-bolt both awesome rifles. The only complaint is you can get a aftermarket trigger if you like a low pound trigger like a jewel. On the other hand my dad has a model70 in 270 that gun is jam up it shots very tight groups, but it really up to how it fit and what you prefer. I bought the x-bolt two years ago and it has been a good rifle it's not as smooth as an a-bolt but I love it. The 7mm-08 is a very good round but hard to find ammo have looked at the 25-06 it has proven it self to my and very accurate round. Good luck hard decision.


----------



## miles58

The new Winchesters are nice rifles.  They have decent triggers.  Nice stock work.  I started shooting with a Model 70.  I never fell in love with them though.  I own one now that I bought cheap but I never have fired it and feel no need to do so at all.  Don't know why I don't like them much, I dislike the the safety on them, that's part of it.  I am certainly not picky about what I shoot, I have and shoot a lot of different designs.

The Brownings are are kinda gaudy for my taste, but the ones I have worked up have all been very accurate.

I suppose was I forced to pick one of the two it would be the Winchester in .270.  It's be a featherweight too.

Dave


----------



## shadow2

yellowhammer73 said:


> winchester all the way plus the x-bolt is made in japan now. have 2 winchesters one in .300wsm and one in 30-06. love both guns



Yep and the model 70 is made in south carolina.


----------



## bear claw

Thanks for all the feedback I'm going today to look at both side by side and compare I have seen and held the winchester already but will go them both one more look over then make my mind up


----------



## NCummins

I've got an old model 70 in .270. I love it, smooth action, drives tacks, and super light. The safety leaves a little to be Desired, and the trigger is a little stiff. But I've never had a rifle thats perfect, this one is as close I've come though.


----------



## outdoorsman 52

Model 70 all the way


----------



## GAHUNTER60

In my opinion, the Model 70, with its controlled round feed action, is the best "consumer" rifle ever built in the United States (sorry M77 and M700 fans).  The Browning push-feed actions are fine, if you gets one that shoots good out of the box.  If you don't (like me) there is little you can do to make it shoot.

Whereas, with the M70, there are countless options and upgrades to make it shoot, and there is always a ready market should you decide to sell it.


----------



## albridges

I ran into some scope issues with my rifle this year and had borrow a buddy's. It was a Model 70 7mm Mauser.

Like said before it is a classic. Not a better looking gun out there and the 7mm Mauser is a killer round. Smooth shooting and drops them dead.


----------



## Ace1313

Got a model 70 in 7 mm WSM. I bought a black synthetic stock and matte barrel with the trigger turned down to 2 1/2lbs. I will not touch any of my other rifles as this one has been dead on since day one. I love it's sleekness and action.


----------

